# Tips to slow down a fast eater??????



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

This must be a problem for a lot of goat owners. Eating the grain way too fast before the chore is done. When I feed grain on the milk stand while I am milking or clipping feet or whatever...... My girls gobble their grain up as quick as they can and get impatient and start moving around. Is there anything that you guys do to slow them down. I thought of maybe putting a heavy rock in the pan so they would have to eat around it or a ball or something.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was going to tell you the big rock but you already though of that.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe a few rocks? Not too big so they can't get the grain, but not small enough to eat?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Or, not giving the grain all at once? :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rocks! :doh: We do it with horses but (of corse) I never thought to do it with the goats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I was going to say rocks too. Or you could use tennis balls.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the same problem with my FF Nubian doe so I look forward to the responses you get. The rock idea also crossed my mind or the little salt blocks for rabbits.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

You can also try an angel food cake pan, have used that with dogs(big dogs) don't know if it would slow a goat


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have started adding a bit of wheat germ oil to my guys grain for their coat, but I have notice it really slows them down with their eating...not sure why, they seem to like the oil.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

cdtrum said:


> I have started adding a bit of wheat germ oil to my guys grain for their coat, but I have notice it really slows them down with their eating...not sure why, they seem to like the oil.


I noticed that too! I just dribble it in their grain to help some mineral stick better and they take a LONG time to finish. lol. They eat it all though.

Maybe if you have that Joy, that could work? Its kind of like...25$ at TSC though. lol


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The wheat germ oil is interesting. I can't get that right now but I wonder if any other type of oil would work?? Maybe olive oil?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep...I have heard olive oil or even plain corn oil......start out with maybe like 1tsp as not to upset their stomach and give them nasty poops......I now use maybe 1 tbl sp on my boys grain with no problems.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have put hay on top of the grain and mixed it up a bit so that they have to pick through the hay to get at the grain. But boy do they get mad! If you do this, make sure you have something down so that you can pick up all the hay they will fling out.


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

great ideas on slowing them down... I've only had my goats for a few days but I was REALLY SURPRISED by how quickly the eat their grain! I'm going to try a tennis ball


----------

